# الفريزة والتفريز



## عمراياد (23 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 


الرابط التالي معلومات مهمة ومبسطة باللغة الانكليزية عن الفريزة والتفريز 





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



ارجو الدعاء لوالدتي بالرحمة


تحيتي ​


----------



## mezmez (31 أكتوبر 2012)

االلهم ارحمها وجميع امهات المسلمين وايانا


----------



## awshawsh (8 فبراير 2013)

الحمد الله


----------

